# Drying and Curing Questions



## Irie (Oct 16, 2006)

Im currently drying some of my harvest, have the large colas nn boxes with holes hung by strings.. What im wondering is what the best method of drying the smaller buds would be? Help is apreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## jb247 (Oct 17, 2006)

You could just place them in the bottom of the box, stir them up a couple of times a day and keep an eye on them for mold. Another method I have used is to place them in a paper bag, open and stir as mentioned b4. Of course it all really depends on how many of those "popcorn" buds ya have on hand.

Peace...j.b.


----------

